
LG's rollable OLED TV is incredible, and it's actually going on sale in 2019 - devy
https://www.cnet.com/news/lgs-rollable-oled-tv-is-incredible-and-its-actually-going-on-sale-in-2019-ces/
======
porphyrogene
That is some impressive technology. I can see this going over very well with
my family in Japan because they make such industrious use of their space. I,
however, live in an NYC apartment (not Manhattan, granted) and still have
plenty of room to spare. I've even been hanging onto my holiday recycling so
that the super doesn't have to deal with a huge load all at once.

I would be willing to save money by buying a less compact screen.

